# interchanges can be simple, but effective



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVjUSJNlzqY


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This kind of layout gamemanship can make train nights competitive
fun. 

Each man tackles the same problem. The winner has used the
fewest moves to accomplish the assignment.

Just think of how you can utilize your yards, and industrial
spurs to create a switching 'assignment'.

Then put your buds to work.

Don


----------

